# Crow Calls



## Flyrod444

Hi,
Bob told me of this site this week and I decided to check it out. Here are the calls I use to go after crows with. It is hard to beat a call that has a wooden insert. The reeds don't stick like they do on the plastic inserts.

Jack


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello fellas,
Jack Mincey makes those crow calls your looking at. They sound as good as they look. I shot 4,076 crows this season using Jacks calls. They sound just like the old Mallardtones and that is saying alot!

Jack, that is a wonderful photo, please explain the differen't woods from left to right. Also price range.

Best regards,

Bob A.


----------



## Flyrod444

Bob,
Left to right, Walnut, Cocobolo, Bocote, and Birdseye maple. The Birdsmaple is made of a piece of scrap that I had left. The short length makes it sound different which seems to help on crows that I have called allot.
Jack


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Jack,
All your calls look very very good. The one in the photo made out of Bocote wood is the nicest piece of Bocote I ever saw! Just superb is all I can say.

Bob A.


----------



## Flyrod444

Bob,
It is the only call I got out of the piece of wood that didn't have a bad crack down the length. I made 7 calls out of this piece and threw 3 away that where so badly cracked and gave 3 away that I had to glue back together. I could not sell a call with that kind of flaw. I just had to keep this one. I might try to get another piece of fancy bocote in the furture.
Jack


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

First I have to say very nice work Flyrod444. Do you sell them. I notest that you said they dont stick. I have a penns woods wooden call that always sticks. Is there something I should do to the call to stop it from sticking. I also noticed it isn't very loud. I only used it when they were close. I also use a HS hammerin' call and a P.S. OLT NO. E-1 crow. I would love to try one of yours.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Flash,
Jack Mincey is from NC. The other calls you mentioned are nowhere in the same class as those Mincey calls you are looking at. Once you start to use one you will never go back to the others!

Good Hunting.

Bob A.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Bob Aronsohn

Well hearing you talk makes me want one I have been through 20 crow calls and the ones I mentioned were the only ones I like. Does Jack sell them I want to order one. I want the coyote wood one.


----------



## Flyrod444

FlashBoomSplash,
You can buy my calls at the CrowMart.[ http://www.crowmart.com/ ] I sent a box of them last week, they should have got there Sat. There was one bocote call in the box. It is straight grain and not near as pretty as the one pictured, but sounds real good. You would have to call and see if they can send it to you. I wrote bocote on that package. The rest of them where made from cocobolo.
Good Luck,
Jack


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Flyrod444

In your personal opion does the type of wood you use make a difference in sound. If so witch is the best.


----------



## Flyrod444

The insert makes the biggest difference in the tone of the call. The length of the call body also effects the tone. The wood densisty effects tone very little, but some. The softer woods seem to be a little lower in pitch than the hard woods like Cocobolo. I have calls made of maple, walnut, bocote,cocobolo, and Koa. I like them all, it would be hard to say one is any better than the other. They all sound a little different, but so do crows. 
Jack


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Flyrod444

It sounds like you know alot about crow hunting. Wing shooting is my favorite thing to do. I have hunted crows many different ways. But the one thing I cant figure out is what sounds will consitantly bring in birds. I have had most of my success calling when I use no specific sequence. I just call very excited making lots of noise. I used to hunt out east alot for crows. One of my favorite ways to hunt was in the woods about mid day during late summer. I would call real agressive and the crows would dive through the canopy. That was alot of fun. If you have any tips for calling our decoying please let me know. I am always open to new ideas.

PS. I am ordering one of your calls.


----------



## Flyrod444

FlashBoomSplash,
Bob is the man that knows allot about crow hunting. I am still in the learning stage of this great sport. I have became a fair caller since I started making the calls and tuning them each, before I ship them out. I used Bob's instructional CD to learn how to call. I also have the new FX3 with his sounds on it. You would swear that it is a real crow when he starts calling. The calls that I use most are the fighting, distress, excited, and mourning call. Bob's CD is very helpful in learning how to talk crows into range of some hot lead. 
Jack


----------



## Estaban

FlashBoomSplash,

I am a new member to this web site & I'd just like to say that it is a very well laid out and interesting for a guy such as myself that hunts and fishes for everything under the sky! 
I own 2 Jack Mincey crow calls and they sound terrific. I have to say that I like my Koa call the best out of the two. I know Jack & Bob and they are both very knowledgable and passionate about the sport of crow hunting. Another very notable hand made crow call is the Darrell Gibson crow call that you can purchase at the crow mart.

Happy & Safe hunting :lol:


----------

